# Relabel or not that is the ? for my situation



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

I want to know what you guys think about this. I want to know if you would buy in bulk in this case its baseball caps. Snapbacks which of course are one size fits most. I can purchase in bulk with my brand label on the inside and back of the caps. Or I can just get embroidery done without my brand name on the inside or back of the caps. Getting it with inside label will cost more total but less per cap. But i will have stock. Getting it without labels will cost double per cap but I would not have to buy in bulk. When someone orders the cap it would be made and take about 3-5 days to complete plus shipping time. Versus having it ready to ship immediately. And also would not be able to sell in person unless I order it for them. which I think will be tough.


----------



## Quartier (Apr 29, 2014)

How long do you expect it to take to sell 100 caps?


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

Not sure. I have locations to sell. Barber shops also my cousin owns a cell phone store and has lots of contacts. Plus I have online store


----------



## Quartier (Apr 29, 2014)

If you have multiple physical locations, you will probably need to have a fair number in stock all the time. I would go with getting labels in the caps. So get the bulk order of the caps with existing labels. When you sell half your inventory I would order more to eliminate any chance of not having enough in stock for customers.


----------

